# p1446 code



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

so my car wont start anymore. i put my code reader on it and the only code that came up was the p1446 which i'm positive is the evap control valve. earlier this month i took the valve off and tried to work the plunger back and forth to get it unseized. that however did not work because i still have the sel, but now my car just will not start. it turns over and over and over and acts like it wants to fire but it will not. occasionally it will sputter but not fully start. what could be the problem? i appreciate any help i can get and i have done some searching on this but if i missed something i do apologize. thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's possible it could be the crank position sensor. 

also, just because the light is on doesn't necessarily mean somthing has gone haywire. The OBD2 on these cars is way overly sensitive. Unless the car drives lousy, then a CEL is just telling you a sensor indicates some stupid little issue.


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

see i had the same feeling that it is probably my cps but i thought that it would throw a code on my scanner. wouldn't it? is there anyway that i can check the crank position sensor or should i just replace it on blind faith?


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

definitely not the cps


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

The control valve is bad, but it will not make your car not start.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to determine if there's a fuel delivery problem or an ignition problem.

- Check for spark at each plug.
- An easy way to test for fuel delivery is to disconnect the fuel hose where it connects to the fuel rail. Attach a long length of spare hose to the disconnected hose with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

checked for spark and i am definitely getting spark and you can smell gas with the spark plug out


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

could somebody please help me


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

thesteveman said:


> so my car wont start anymore. i put my code reader on it and the only code that came up was the p1446 which i'm positive is the evap control valve. earlier this month i took the valve off and tried to work the plunger back and forth to get it unseized. that however did not work because i still have the sel, but now my car just will not start. it turns over and over and over and acts like it wants to fire but it will not.


Before you took off the evap control valve, did the car run? If yes, then in the process of working on the evap valve, you may have disturbed some electrical connections.


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

but the only connection i touched was on the valve. wouldnt the car still start without it plugged in. could it be a dirt MAF?


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

also it started right up after i was done messing with the control valve. it was only after sitting for three days that it didnt start


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

thesteveman said:


> but the only connection i touched was on the valve. wouldnt the car still start without it plugged in. could it be a dirt MAF?


The car will still run with a dirty or unplugged MAF but not good.

The ignition timing could be off or the crank position sensor might be bad.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I still say crank position sensor. It's gonna throw the timing off so that the spark doesn't kick in at the right time.


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

the crank sensor is brand new


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

has there been any other work done to this car?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it OEM nissan or aftermarket?


----------



## thesteveman (Dec 27, 2009)

it has had a cold air intake on it since mile 1. for some reason i put the code reader back on it and it gave me a different code this time p1122 which i believe to be a throttle position sensor. so i am off to the junkyard to try to find a replacement throttle body. that should resolve my issue right? also, is the throttle body from an altima 2.5 the same as for my spec?


----------

